

$30/year flat rate for shipping flowers - blackdogie
http://ww31.1800flowers.com/primeemail.do

======
matthewarkin
Its Amazon Prime for flowers. After seeing this, I went to Amazon and searched
for Roses, apparently I don't need 1800Flowers.
[http://www.amazon.com/12-Long-Stem-Red-
Roses/dp/B00E45RBSG/r...](http://www.amazon.com/12-Long-Stem-Red-
Roses/dp/B00E45RBSG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392680993&sr=8-1&keywords=roses)

------
blackdogie
Ideal if you do a lot of apologising ;) or maybe if you send corporate flowers
often. But as matthewarkin points out you could just get these with
AmazonPrime too.

------
justincormack
Charming a site that uses images for text.

~~~
iamjustin
That is weird. I guess blind people don't send flowers.

